# NEW PATTERN! Berry Cowl Knitting Pattern



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Just listed on my shop my new Berry Cowl, is a sweet cowl using two colors, I see this design is so warm that remind me christmas at home! pattern include step by step instructions and include many pictures to show you how to knit this cute knitting stitch, you will love it!

Cowl:
Craft: Knitting
Yarn Weight: Bulky Yarn
Needle Size: US 8 5mm 20"(51cm) circular Knitting Needles
Yardage: 380 yards

More pictures and pattern here:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/261728722/knitting-cowl-pattern-berry-cowl-two?ref=shop_home_active_1

Price: $5.50

All patterns written in standard US terms
This Pattern is created by me, Lilia Vanini.

SAVE money and purchase Patterns discounts, you CHOOSE your own patterns!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_6

I offer full time assistant so if you have any question or need additonal help with my patterns, please do not hesitate to contact me

Discover the relaxing world of knit and crochet, you will find peace and full harmony in your life!

Thank you to come to my CraftParty!
Lilia


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

This is one pretty cowl.....


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> This is one pretty cowl.....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely cowl


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it is lovely


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## colvinwe (Jan 12, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

So happy that everybody like it! and is a great stat to learn Fair Isle knitting, I will design more of this, is really fun to knit this Berry Cowl!

Thank you again for all lovely comments!
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU. I was looking for a unique pattern to make a sweater with the yarn I just bought. I just bought this pattern and will make a sweater for myself using purple and white yarn.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful cowl.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I ordered the London Cowl by this designer. It was very well written and easy to follow. Also, I was stash busting and she was extremely gracious in helping me adapt the pattern to the type and amount of yarn I had on hand.

She is on my favorites list.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love your cowl.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Very lovely!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

sheedyone said:


> I ordered the London Cowl by this designer. It was very well written and easy to follow. Also, I was stash busting and she was extremely gracious in helping me adapt the pattern to the type and amount of yarn I had on hand.
> 
> She is on my favorites list.


Oh!! Thank you so much for this lovely comment, my customers are my priority and I focus in give everyone a great knitting and crochet experience, I understand that many people are beginners so I love to help them in any aspect of the learning process or any other help that is required to obtein the best and pretty result
Thank you so much again, you just made my friday so beautiful!!!
Lilia


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

tenaj said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU. I was looking for a unique pattern to make a sweater with the yarn I just bought. I just bought this pattern and will make a sweater for myself using purple and white yarn.


That´s great!! thank you so much and please for any questions or if you need extra help with the pattern do not hesitate to contact me, this knitting pattern include charts for the fair isle parts but is so easy and fun, I will create, knit and add more of this combinations of knitting and fair isle technique patterns very soon!
Thank you again and Happy Knitting my dear!
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

That is gorgeous! I just love how the deep red pops!

Well Done!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Miss Shari said:


> That is gorgeous! I just love how the deep red pops!
> 
> Well Done!


yes, is a great color combination but everybody can choose and play with their two favorite colors, is a fun project!
Thank you for your comment!
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------

